# Netflix



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

From October we won't have Rogers Cable TV.... I already bought Terk Antenna and able to see about 8 HD channels... Also I was thinking to subscribe to Netflix. It's just $8/months... I'm wandering if anyone using Netflix and likes/dislikes it? Do they have good quality HD movies/shows? 
I've heard that using Netflix Canada login, it's possible to watch Netflix US (who has much much more choice). wandering if anybody tried it and if it's not illegal?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

We have Netflix and like it. The quality varies depending on your bandwidth, but it's usually quite good. The selection is not that great but we are always able to find something to watch. 

Regarding Netflix US, I don't think it's possible.


----------



## Guigz (Oct 28, 2010)

Spudd said:


> Regarding Netflix US, I don't think it's possible.


Yes, it is possible. You need a proxy in the US. Free proxies are very slow (not fast enough to stream). You would need to pay for a faster service.

Is it illegal? I don't know, in my opinion, it is merely bending the rules.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Guigz said:


> Is it illegal? I don't know, in my opinion, it is merely bending the rules.


that what I think ... some kind of "grey area" 
There are a lot of links telling how you can watch US Netflix... just was wondering if somebody did it.

Still , not clear, if there are HD movies?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I have been using Netflix as long as it has been in Canada. There are HD movies. Great value - there is more on there than I could ever watch.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Guigz, thanks! We just got a VPN the other day, and it totally works. I hadn't thought to try it until now.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Its another 5 a month for unblock-us.com and you get us netflix. Otherwise Don't bother, there is about a months worth of content on netflix canada.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

I've used a few proxies with decent results. One was slow, the other was fast enough that I didn't notice any lag while watching. I did a little searching around the net and from what I can gather using a proxy is perfectly legal. It's just illegal to use it for illegal purposes, which is obvious. I don't think using it so a website thinks your location is different is illegal. You go to the same website address... the website just thinks your location is in the USA instead. I wouldn't do it if I was under the impression it is illegal.


----------



## Jim9guitars (May 5, 2012)

I saw a news story recently that reported Netflix was complaining to the CRTC and/or whatever Canadian agencies that would listen about the high rates people in Canada are charged for internet usage. They said it was causing some customers to cancel Netflix citing high over-use charges caused by watching too many movies in a given month. Netflix cited Canada as the only country this is happening in.


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

We subscribe to Netflix in Canada. Yes, content for movies is mostly old stuff, no new releases, but my biggest complaint is picture quality. It is not HD and is limited by bandwidth. If watching on our 55 inch Sony I find it barely watchable. Compared to a BlueRay or even DVD it's bad.

On the other hand if you aren't sensative to picture quality (my wife thinks its fine) then not a worry. And if you watch it on small screen such as computer or laptop the quality it's watchable. My son watches on his laptop all the time and so do I.

I like the content of full series of TV shows including some I never had access to before with my cable or sattelite packages. 

Overall I think it's worth 8 bucks a month.


----------



## Tom Dl (Feb 15, 2011)

Jim9guitars said:


> I saw a news story recently that reported Netflix was complaining to the CRTC and/or whatever Canadian agencies that would listen about the high rates people in Canada are charged for internet usage. They said it was causing some customers to cancel Netflix citing high over-use charges caused by watching too many movies in a given month. Netflix cited Canada as the only country this is happening in.


I mentioned in another thread, that my pal in the US has unlimited wireless internet. He says all the high speed down there, is pretty much unlimited. Canada does have special problems paying for the roll out across a large country with a small population, I guess. That is the roll out of infrstructure, government agencies, and Canadian content.


----------



## Tom Dl (Feb 15, 2011)

The other issue is torrent. You can download a ton of stuff free. A lot of it is not legal, though in my case I have archane interests in hobies and such, and have mostly downloaded stuff you can't get anywhere any more. That stuff is still copyright protected, in most cases, but it isn't like downloading new movies, that I will just wait to see, or see when they are released. In some cases one know it is abandoned, one just didn't pay for it in the day, and now it is available.


----------



## chantl01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Jets99 said:


> We subscribe to Netflix in Canada. Yes, content for movies is mostly old stuff, no new releases, but my biggest complaint is picture quality. It is not HD and is limited by bandwidth. If watching on our 55 inch Sony I find it barely watchable. Compared to a BlueRay or even DVD it's bad.
> 
> Overall I think it's worth 8 bucks a month.


We cut cable entirely in February of this year and are using a service to allow us access to US Netflix which has so much content I doubt we'll ever get through it all. I think the key to whether you'll find viewing Netflix on your TV acceptable or not is your internet service. You need high-speed, high capacity internet (we have Teksavvy's cable internet that provides 28 Mbps download speeds and a 300 GB cap). If you have that, you'll find the quality to be just fine. We watch on a 40 inch LCD TV and we can actually see Netflix adjusting the picture quality for the first few seconds of the download, until it clears up and looks fantastic. Well worth the $8 per month!


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

gibor said:


> From October we won't have Rogers Cable TV.... I already bought Terk Antenna and able to see about 8 HD channels... Also I was thinking to subscribe to Netflix. It's just $8/months... I'm wandering if anyone using Netflix and likes/dislikes it? Do they have good quality HD movies/shows?
> I've heard that using Netflix Canada login, it's possible to watch Netflix US (who has much much more choice). wandering if anybody tried it and if it's not illegal?


my friend :encouragement: lives in canada and get the US netflix. if you use firefox, get the coccoon free add-on he says.


----------



## Lephturn (Aug 31, 2009)

We cut cable off this summer and are very happy. Switched to TekSavvy for high speed internet. Netflix in HD on my 55" Samsung looks great.

I don't proxy - no need. Netflix Canada does not have as much, but it has plenty for us. We are watching Weeds, Breaking Bad, Justified, Damages, and lots more. Love the Brit stuff! There are only 2 situations where I don't use Netflix - 1) For current TV I use my iPad 3 and stream it in HD through Apple TV - this gives me all the latest shows on CTV, City TV, CBC and... one other one I think. 2) Formula 1 races - I of course would never torrent these, but if I did I could do so within hours of the qualifying session or race in MP4 then stream them through Apple TV in HD.

Between the iPad apps and Netflix we're good. For rentals of newer stuff just out on video we will occassionally "rent" one and watch it via Apple TV. Full HD on demand.


----------



## Seth (Aug 16, 2010)

For those having quality issues, if you have really good high speed, then you simply need to login to netflix.com access your member profile and change your video quality settings...

A while back, netflix decided to default everyone to Standard Def... if you login and switch it, you'll get HD and 5.1 Sound.

Also be sure the selection you're watching is available in HD and that you're running an HDMI cable from the device you're using to access NF.

I watch it on my PS3, in FULL HD with 5.1 surround on a 47inch TV... it's awesome quality.

PS, there are plenty of VPNs that allow you to access US NF which really is alot better.


----------



## BBB (Jun 13, 2011)

Do you need a US membership to use the US Netflix if you use a proxy?

I have a canadian membership, will that would to watch the US netflix with a proxy?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, the Canadian membership works to watch the US Netflix if you have a proxy. You'll get a message like "We see you're traveling! Be aware that selection may vary by location!".


----------



## novasaver (Oct 19, 2012)

We dropped cable back in the spring and are only using the Canadian Netflix. The selection is limited, but it's enough for us for the cost savings. We've been picking a series we haven't seen like Justified, Lost, Breaking Bad or Hell on Wheels. Then we watch one or two episodes every couple of nights and that easily works out to a few months before we even have time to watch anything else by then some new series (mad men) has been added we start on that.


----------



## Seth (Aug 16, 2010)

Anyone else's US netflix go down the other day?


----------



## GregGH2 (Nov 26, 2011)

daddybigbucks said:


> my friend :encouragement: lives in canada and get the US netflix. if you use firefox, get the coccoon free add-on he says.


Thanks for sharing that info on cocoon ,,, neat
Greg


----------



## Sustainable PF (Nov 5, 2010)

Interesting - I can't stand Netflix. I think it is a lousy offering in Canada. Google "netflix sucks canada" and you'll come across a rant of mine ...  http://sustainablepersonalfinance.com/netflix-sucks-canada/


----------



## crazed (Oct 22, 2012)

GregGH2 said:


> Thanks for sharing that info on cocoon ,,, neat
> Greg


There's also a bunch more options here:
http://www.fettesps.com/how-to-use-netflix-usa-in-canada/

I personally went with the UnblockUs method, since it also works on my Roku box. I dont mind the extra $5 a month because it's still a fraction of the cost of cable/satellite.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This is unfortunate. Netflix is raising prices again. Standard is going up $1 and Premium is going up $2.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/netflix-price-hike-1.5754932


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I've replaced $80-100/mo cable bills many years ago with a $16/mo plan that is going up to $18/mo, and lost the commercials. And fortunately, it comes without the news media as well. I enjoy the UHD as well and you can also share the login amongst 4 different devices. In my opinion, as clear market leader, they have a lot of room to raise prices even more and it's definitely good value at $18. Also no price increase for the basic $10/mo plan.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Totally agree. I don't have cable bills either. People pay so much for their internet & cable TV.

I used to have 35$/month internet and the 10$/month Netflix.

Now with the COVID situation I had to upgrade my internet and I also upgraded Netflix, so I have 45$/month internet and 14$/month Netflix.

And I pay 45$/month for the cellphone, but my job pays 35$/month out of that bill.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

james4beach said:


> This is unfortunate. Netflix is raising prices again. Standard is going up $1 and Premium is going up $2.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/netflix-price-hike-1.5754932


Would love to have the US catalogue Here in Canada.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Money172375 said:


> Would love to have the US catalogue Here in Canada.


I lived in the US for several years and had US netflix.

This is one of those "the grass is always greener" situations. I was not happy with US netflix. It was missing many of the things I wanted... and in fact am happier with the Canadian selection, after experiencing years of both.

But it's just a different selection. Some people want certain shows found in the other country, but IMO there is nothing inherently better about the US netflix. I was disappointed by it.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Do you think this chart is accurate?









Netflix USA vs International: Compare libraries | finder.com


Ever wondered how Netflix US compares to other countries in terms of content? We’ve perused every available library to see how they compare.




www.finder.com


----------



## Juggernaut92 (Aug 9, 2020)

I personally would not get netflix unless I cancelled my prime subscription. I cant justify having two streaming services.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Money172375 said:


> Do you think this chart is accurate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I believe this. It's implying that the US has everything (100%) and other countries have less.

And yet, I seem to recall things I was watching on Canadian Netflix which I lost immediately when I moved to US. This was over 5 years ago so it's hazy and I can't remember specific examples. Over the years, friends also suggested movies to me that they were watching on Netflix (north of the border) and yet I could not see south of the border.


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

james4beach said:


> I'm not sure I believe this. It's implying that the US has everything (100%) and other countries have less.


Notice the chart is "% of US library". It seems like incomplete research as it's not based on a hypothetical global library of everything available in at least one country. Also out of date.

There is definitely content which has different distribution deals in the US. And it goes both ways; available only in the US or only outside. I couldn't say which is more common as my evidence is anectodal, from reading on US sites about "new show X available on service Y". The weirdest one was a Canadian production which was available on Netflix everywhere but in Canada.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

off.by.10 said:


> The weirdest one was a Canadian production which was available on Netflix everywhere but in Canada.


I could see that happening. They probably already have some distribution agreement with another provider like Bell, so Netflix can't secure. Something similar would be Schitt's Creek. It's available on Netflix Canada, but CBC gem would have started streaming it immediately instead of the delay for Netflix to get the latest season.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I do not have a fulltime VPN so we get Mexico Netflix while there. We seem to get all the US content we want. The only problem we encounter is some non-US movies like Swedish with Spanish subtitles. Even Money Heist had a setting to get dubbed English.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I've been using Netflix's Basic plan for many years. It's $9.99 a month.

Until now, this was SD or 480p resolution which is good enough for my needs. But Netflix is now upping this to HD quality at 720p starting today, apparently while keeping the price at 9.99

I thought it was great value even for SD resolution, even better now with HD. As @doctrine posted earlier, the price of Basic didn't increase in previous price hikes. A serious "win" against inflation.






Plans and Pricing


Discover the different streaming plans Netflix offers and how much Netflix costs.




help.netflix.com


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

You will be seeing advertising unless you upgrade for a couple more bucks a month.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

sags said:


> You will be seeing advertising unless you upgrade for a couple more bucks a month.


Actually you'll save $4 / month if you don't mind seeing ads.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We pay more for multiple households. My wife pays the bill and says it is $22 a month or something.

Netflix also has many movies that are hidden from their app home page. You use the search function to access them.

There are websites online that have codes that direct to specific movie genres.









Netflix Codes: find hidden categories on Netflix (full list)


You probably know that Netflix is using a really strange system to categorize it films and tv shows. Here, you will find all secret codes for Netflix !




www.netflix-codes.com





Netflix Canada has about 4500 movies and 2400 TV shows in their library.

The cost depends on the number of people on your account. For 4 simultaneous streams the cost is $20.99 plus tax.









Netflix Canada: Prices, Features and Content | Finder Canada


Netflix Canada might be the king of content, but is it your best option for streaming video on demand? See how it compares.




www.finder.com


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Netflix is now showing......All quiet on the western front.

It is getting high reviews for the technology, sound, and acting. It is a very grittly war movie about the First World War.

I knew my grandfather had experienced a horrible time in the war, but had no idea it was thiat bad.

No wonder he never spoke of it, except with his comrades down at the legion.

He was born in 1899, like one of the characters in the film. He was 15 went he went overseas to fight. If you wanted to go.....they were willing to send you.

Those kids thought they were going off to a great adventure. It didn't take long for reality to set in when they got there.

This movie is a little different in that it shows the German side near the end of the war.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

sags said:


> You will be seeing advertising unless you upgrade for a couple more bucks a month.


Just want to clarify in case there's confusion:

The current "Basic" plan at $10 is still ad-free. This Basic plan is getting upgraded to HD at the same price as before, so that's a nice upgrade. I'm sticking with Basic.

The *new* "Basic with ads" plan is $6.


----------

